# 1 inch prices



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

I am bidding on a new lot this year and they want a per month price, now with that said I am used to having a 2in trigger and am not sure on how to adjust my pricing. If it was a per time deal I would be doing it for about 200.00 per time. Any help would be great thanks.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

how many events a month???????


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

I think 17 plows a season is what some of the MN guys are going by? Also with a 1 in trigger would I be better off bidding it by a per time?


----------



## newhol plower (Jan 26, 2008)

17 plows per season. in waterloo we are at 52 times out this season.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Details!!! It all depends. 52 trips!? At how many inches? I have been out plowing 10 deferent days, but only 6 full runs. But I also do mostly residential at a 3 inch trigger.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Just make sure you factor in accordingly, 1 inch triggers are a pain.


----------



## newhol plower (Jan 26, 2008)

52 times includes clean up plows where cars moved. the least amount we have plowed a lot is around 42. residential is less yet but don't have any numbers.


----------



## newhol plower (Jan 26, 2008)

we run 2 inch trigger mostly. but if we can get any snow off the lot we plow first salt second. it does not matter if they are contact or hourly. some places need done even when it doesn't snow due too drifting and snow blowing off the roof. sometimes there is more snow due to drifting than if it snowed 2 inches across the whole lot. we plow a lot in north waterloo we are on the edge of a lake effect snow belt. 5 to 10 miles away gets nothing and we get 2 to 3 inches. closer to the lake gets anywhere from 4 to 10 inches all in the same night. sometimes a lake effect snow squall will drop 2 to 3 inches in 20 to 30 minutes of course not forcasted by weatherman.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

I have townhomes in St Paul, MN with a 1" trigger. I have been there 9 times this year this includes 3 times because I cleared the main streets but came back the next day to do the curb to curb since cars were in the way. How my contract is set up if it snows 3/4" on Monday and again on Wednesday I do not need to go out on Wednesday. They also don't want salt used.

Using 18 plows a season is a good number to use estimating and divide it out over 6 months. Around here we average 55" of snow (30yr ave) but the last 5 years have been alot less. Currently we have had around 23" of snow so having 32" of snow in the next month is very unlikely so I'll be ahead.

For drifts, slush, etc have an hourly charge to clean it up.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Do it per push and you know you will not lose if it is a bad winter.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

I agree. Also, 1" is just as much as clearing 2". As a matter of fact, on OUR scale, it goes up to 4" before a price increase of 50%.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

All our places our plowed or salted at 1", generally salted. Are they going to take salt or is this a plow only account. You will be surprised how many more times you plow in a year with a 1' trigger. I do agree it doesn't take really any longer to plow 2" then 1".


----------



## newhol plower (Jan 26, 2008)

drifts and slush are included in contract plowing for us. hotels are hourly. per hour or per push is sometimes good first year to see how fussy they are. customers 1 inch and your 1 inch may be two different things. salt plays a big factor if no salt there will be no salt residue too take care of first little bit of snow depending on temp. the amount of traffic can get rid of snow as well. for example say 10 employees come to the building at 7 am and 10 emp. leave at 5 pm and maybe a few trucks during day not much traffic to melt snow. big retail complex busy can burn a small slow amount of snow off in the day. difference lot 1 2 inches by end of day lot 2 almost nothing or nothing in driving lanes and maybe a little where the cars park. most of our customers realize we live in canada and only want done at night unless 4 to 6 inches during day and cars going to get stuck then we come during the day. but at 1 inch they get done at night for the next morning. just an example your situation could be different. contract or hourly most let us do it this way.


----------



## newhol plower (Jan 26, 2008)

shoveling is different most places want shoveled during day some sidewalks clear whenever open. some have a janitor or someone not busy shovel at least a path during the day and we do it perfect at night.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

It's Minnesota it doesn't snow here anymore, only plowed 5 times this year. I sure hope March is good.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

TKLAWN;524742 said:


> It's Minnesota it doesn't snow here anymore, only plowed 5 times this year. I sure hope March is good.


March better be as good as it was last year!


----------

